# Shifa Interviews



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know when the entry test comes out?

Also, about the interviews, can someone give me an idea of some of the questions they ask, how we should dress, and how long it usually is.

Please provide any other details that one should know.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

Each shortlisted candidate will meet with two interviewers for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What sort of questions they shall ask,thats the point...???


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1082-shifa-interview-feedback.html

view this thread^


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What could be the possible best,impressive and professional answers of abortion like topics?
How should be the dress?
Jeans or d.pant shirt???


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

its a formal event. why would you wear jeans?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay trousers shirt will work?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ What did you get on the test ?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

53.75 and you?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

SATs.


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

The best thing to do is to go in there and be yourself. Whatever your point of view is, be confident about it and be able to support it because their main aim is to test whether you can present yourself properly. 
Don't argue, be respectful, and keep in mind that Shifa's admin is preeetty religious while answering morally tricky questions. 
Some all-time favorite questions are about euthanasia, whether or not you'd keep someone on life support, abortions. Why medicine, why Shifa. What qualities should a doctor have. Challenges doctors face in today's world. They usually focus on how you would deal with situations in which you have to interact with the common public (for example, how would you get someone from a village to get his child vaccinated, operating in a rural area etc). 
For women in particular, they emphasize a lot on how you would deal with people not taking you seriously, or how you would deal with being sent to a village with no facilities, what challenges female doctors face in Pakistani society etc. 
Good luck!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Eesha said:


> The best thing to do is to go in there and be yourself. Whatever your point of view is, be confident about it and be able to support it because their main aim is to test whether you can present yourself properly.
> Don't argue, be respectful, and keep in mind that Shifa's admin is preeetty religious while answering morally tricky questions.
> Some all-time favorite questions are about euthanasia, whether or not you'd keep someone on life support, abortions. Why medicine, why Shifa. What qualities should a doctor have. Challenges doctors face in today's world. They usually focus on how you would deal with situations in which you have to interact with the common public (for example, how would you get someone from a village to get his child vaccinated, operating in a rural area etc).
> For women in particular, they emphasize a lot on how you would deal with people not taking you seriously, or how you would deal with being sent to a village with no facilities, what challenges female doctors face in Pakistani society etc.
> Good luck!



Thanks alot eesha! #happy 
that post helped alot #laugh


----------

